# [EVDL] Magazine dedicated to EVs?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Is there a magazine dedicated to home brew EVS? If not, why not!

Dave Delman
1981 DeLorean conversion




************************************** Get a sneak peek of the all-new AOL at 
http://discover.aol.com/memed/aolcom30tour
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 30 Aug 2007 at 22:30, [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > Is there a magazine dedicated to home brew EVS?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What might be more useful is to glean all the **useful** information 
that has passed through this site into an online reference or enhance 
the EV wiki. How many times have we seen the same question posed or 
posed in different ways? 

A chapter on fundementals such as the difference between C20, 20C, C/20 
etc. w, wh, wh/kg, w/kg, wh/mile, etc.

How does speed and distance interrelate? What does whr/mile mean if it 
is not associated with a specific mph? How does the whr/mile vary with 
speed? - traffic conditions? How good is the 30/60 60/30 rule where 
the range is 30 miles at 60 mph and 60 miles at 30 mph rule of thumb?

Safety 
Tighten those terminals periodically
Carrying Baking Soda to neutralize acid spills
What should be in an emergency kit?

I used to save all the pertinent messages that appeared here in 
categories under my Local Folders. It was a full time evening project 
and after vacation, it took me two weeks to sort through the ones I 
missed. I eventually got more heavily involved with EVs and now I read 
the ones of interest, delete the fluff, and save the rest; many of which 
are unread. My EV inbox has over 50K in messages and that does not 
include the fact that I have archived 2 separate other sets because 
Outlook could not handle the massive sizes which included some mp3 & jpg 
files from friends. This is a wealth of good information that should be 
gleaned, compiled, edited, and referenced for users who find an archival 
search spotty.

Mike Brown, Shari Prange have an excellent book as well as David 
Brandt. How many times have I seen the words "dated but still 
pertinent" with their works? If this is successful enough, this online 
work would compete with their works. It's the "open Source" vs 
commercial software argument coming to the EV world.

Peak oil is upon us. How are farmers going to get their veggies, meats 
and fruits to market if gas is $5 to10+/gallon? EVs are potentially a 
good solution. How are they to get the information to build and 
maintain an EV. An online reference makes sense.

Just some random thoughts.

Peter
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>
> 


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Two magazines one online the other is paid
subscription with sames online.

www.evworld.com

www.electrifyingtimes.com



> --- [email protected] wrote:
> 
> >
> > Is there a magazine dedicated to home brew EVS? If
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have been tossing around doing an e-zine about electric vehicles - is 
there any interest out there, either for advertisers or paying customers? We 
would have articles on batteries, controllers, wiring methods, chargers, 
etc. , and feature one particular conversion a month with pics, interviews, 
etc.

Is this something that enough folks would be willing to pay a small sum, say 
$1.50 a month ($18 for a years subscription) in order to view it online? 
Advertisers would pay for ads to offset cost and keep it affordable.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]
----- Original Message ----- 
From: <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, August 30, 2007 7:30 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Magazine dedicated to EVs?


>
> Is there a magazine dedicated to home brew EVS? If not, why not!
>
> Dave Delman
> 1981 DeLorean conversion
>
>
>
>
> ************************************** Get a sneak peek of the all-new AOL 
> at
> http://discover.aol.com/memed/aolcom30tour
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "David Roden (Akron OH USA)" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, August 31, 2007 1:03 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Magazine dedicated to EVs?




> > On 30 Aug 2007 at 22:30, [email protected] wrote:
> >
> >> Is there a magazine dedicated to home brew EVS?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I would be willing to subscribe for $18/year. It would
be nice to have much of the info from this list
organized as most of the service of this e-zine.

David


> --- joe <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I have been tossing around doing an e-zine about
> > electric vehicles - is
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What more would you expect from an E-Zine that can't be found at 

http://www.megawattmotorworks.com/default.asp

and I'm sure Dave would gladly accept donations!!

--
Stay Charged!
Hump
I-5, Blossvale NY

> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of David D. Nelson
> Sent: Friday, August 31, 2007 12:43 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Magazine dedicated to EVs?
> 
> I would be willing to subscribe for $18/year. It would
> be nice to have much of the info from this list
> organized as most of the service of this e-zine.
> 
> David


> > --- joe <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> I have been tossing around doing an e-zine about
> >> electric vehicles - is
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Maybe try to coordinate with the EAA and have it as a membership option.
Make the Current Events an e-zine option with color and more articles
and links.

gary

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of joe
Sent: Friday, August 31, 2007 8:52 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Magazine dedicated to EVs?

I have been tossing around doing an e-zine about electric vehicles - is 
there any interest out there, either for advertisers or paying
customers? We 
would have articles on batteries, controllers, wiring methods, chargers,

etc. , and feature one particular conversion a month with pics,
interviews, 
etc.

Is this something that enough folks would be willing to pay a small sum,
say 
$1.50 a month ($18 for a years subscription) in order to view it online?

Advertisers would pay for ads to offset cost and keep it affordable.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]
----- Original Message ----- 
From: <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, August 30, 2007 7:30 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Magazine dedicated to EVs?


>
> Is there a magazine dedicated to home brew EVS? If not, why not!
>
> Dave Delman
> 1981 DeLorean conversion
>
>
>
>
> ************************************** Get a sneak peek of the all-new
AOL 
> at
> http://discover.aol.com/memed/aolcom30tour
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG Free Edition. 
Version: 7.5.484 / Virus Database: 269.13.0/980 - Release Date:
8/30/2007 6:05 PM


No virus found in this outgoing message.
Checked by AVG Free Edition. 
Version: 7.5.484 / Virus Database: 269.13.1/981 - Release Date:
8/31/2007 6:13 AM


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 31 Aug 2007 at 5:16, Peter Eckhoff wrote:
> 
> > What might be more useful is to glean all the **useful** information
> > that has passed through this site into an online reference or enhance
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello David,

Not to take away from the archive, I have used the archive before and 
find it to be very useful. But sometimes trying to find a specific 
piece of information is hit or miss especially when you know that it is 
there -- somewhere. It can take time to find the right entry 
izspechialy if there are misspellingz or my dislectic typo-ing fingers 
get in "teh" way. Sometimes a thought is buried in text under a 
completely different heading and I bypass the heading. It maybe that I 
need to learn how to use the archive more effectively. 

My idea would be to take something like K&W chargers and find all 
references to them in the archive, edit out the fluff and compile the 
remaining information into several coherent paragraphs (Specifications, 
operation, repair, settings, tricks of the trades/rules of thumb, 
etc.). I've done this a couple of time with Slashdot articles 
(recommended software utilities) and EVDL topics. It is a **joy ** to be 
able to have diversely spread out thoughts and emails coallesed into one 
file with all the i-DAN-ified fluff removed. 

Below is something I did awhile back on shipping. When anyone of our 
TEAA members or associates wants to ship a car, I could say to them 
look through the archive or I could hand them the list below. The list 
below is an impressive way of saying "we are here to help you" drive 
electric.

In this list, there is a reference to finding a survey on highly rated 
companies, something that might have gone unnoticed or not found in a 
search and would be a topic in an online book such as "rolling 
backwards". There are details here that are common to them all that 
could be the basis for a topic such as insurance and a rare comment that 
might lead to asking for loading/unloading instructions from EVDL 
members. Here's an excerpt from below:

"I also elected to go with their insurance ($119), so if they burn 
out the controller by applying forward
power while rolling backwards it will be covered."

An online magazine could use the above to create many an article. Just 
some thoughts.

Peter

shipping.txt:

Compiled by Peter Eckhoff
From EVDL on shipping 10/21/2003 to 7/23/2004
June 2, 2005


Lonnie Borntreger:
I used TNT - http://www.tnt-inc.com/ - to move my ICE from Chicago to
California. They're a little more expensive, but it was completely
hassle free, with an on-time guarantee - and they have great customer
service.

Here is where I looked to find highly rated transporters in preparation
for my move: http://www.howwerate.com/

John Lussmyer:
I used Kiwi Karriers out of Port Townsend, WA to ship a Sparrow from MI 
to WA.
Of course I purposely told them that there was no hurry, and take as long
as they wanted. Took a month or so, but I did get a good price.

Rudy:
Hello - I'm new to the list. In fact I just had my volkrabbit sent to me
from CA to TX via DASautoshippers (the company ebay recommends)
http://www.dasautoshippers.com . I've used them several times
before and have always been happy with them. I'm loving the voltsrabbit
too, by the way  . Good luck

James Jarrett
I used shipauto
http://www.shipauto.com

to ship my Henney from California to NC. There were a couple of false
starts getting the car picked up (the mis-keyed the zip code and went to the
wrong place first time), but other than that it went smoothly. Only cost me
about $900.00 to ship coast to coast and I got it in 4 days.

They do door to door shipping.

Brad Waddell:
I used Dependable Auto Shippers (DAS) 800-826-1083 - they did a great job,
had tracking all the way so I always knew where my car was.

Mark Hanson:
I used intercitylines.com 1-800-221-3936 to ship two GE Elec-Tracs,
attachments and associated paraphenalia from Roanoke VA to Inverness,
California last year. Took them a couple weeks to pick up but their prices
were reasonable.

David Brandt compilation and may duplicate some of the messages herein:
Mike Chancey:
I used M & W Trucking, Inc out of Odessa MO. They moved my Forces from New
York to Kansas City for $650 each, and they were quick. Their phone number
is 816-230-7895 or mobile 417-850-8718.

Derrick J Brashear:
dependableautoshippers.com shipped my 84 Daytona conversion from the
seller in Burbank to me in Pittsburgh; It took them less than a week from
pickup to dropoff including 2 days delay on the dropoff because I was out
of town.

The seller's comment on the receipt when she gave it to the driver at the
other end was amusing:
"Electric car. Drive like golf cart."


a.k. howard:
Might want to check out Passport Transport, which is a a division of
FedEx.
www.passporttransport.com.

Regards, A.K. Howard, Las Vegas NV.


Tom Peterson:
I have a flatbed (20ft), and I and my son in law have hauled cars and trucks
to be restored. This is not a commercal enterprize. Get with me at:
[email protected]

Mark A Klemosky:
Reliable Carriers.

Brad Waddell:
I have used two carriers:

http://a1-auto.com/ A-1 Auto Transport, INC 1-800-452-2880

report: very inexpensive, but they damaged my wheel & tire and would not
cover my replacement cost, but I used a VISA card and was able to dispute
that amount, so I would use them again because it was so much less 
expensive.

Dependable Auto Shippers (DAS) 800-826-1083 http://dasautoshippers.com/

White glove treatment at a premium price, about double A1.


Bruce Tucker:
I have been trying to get an ev shipped from Florida to California since
April. Based upon a low/reasonable bid in line with others, I made a
reservation with A-1 Auto Transport (www.a1-auto.com). While the stories
the told me were plausible (truck broke down), in the end they never did
even come close to giving me a confirmed pick-up date. The worker the
assigned my case to never returned calls (at one point confessing she wasn't
allowed outgoing calls) and her voice sounded like she had no life in her.
I wonder if the increase in fuel prices is causing some of this backing out
of deals.

I still had a few days left on my original 30 day quotes from other
transporters, so I re-read this FAQ post, and some of the others about
transporters used for ev's and started calling back a few. I tried trusted
auto, but only got voicemail. Wanting to talk directly with someone who
answered the phone. I kept looking. I ended up with Dependable Auto
Shippers (www.dasautoshippers.com) who were just about twice as expensive.
On the other hand, they picked up the car in two days, and it will be here
within 2 weeks. I should mention that one of the reasons it was more
expensive is that they stated that whenever a car has been modified, they
require the use of an enclosed transporter. I also elected to go with their
insurance ($119), so if they burn out the controller by applying forward
power while rolling backwards it will be covered.

So far so good,
Bruce Tucker

Ben White:
You might try Blueline Carriers, 626-967-3020.
They shipped my Honda Civic GX from LA
to San Jose for $150. I don't think they have
a web site, but the invoice (I still have it!) says
they serve the states of CA and GA, among others.





> David Roden wrote:
> > On 31 Aug 2007 at 5:16, Peter Eckhoff wrote:
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

i agree that an ongoing EV wiki project could be very helpful and much 
better than an archive for disseminating useful information. if there's 
anything i can do towards this, feel free to contact me offlist.

m.



----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Peter Eckhoff" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, September 01, 2007 7:45 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Magazine dedicated to EVs?


> Hello David,
>
> Not to take away from the archive, I have used the archive before and
> find it to be very useful. But sometimes trying to find a specific
> piece of information is hit or miss especially when you know that it is
> there -- somewhere. It can take time to find the right entry
> izspechialy if there are misspellingz or my dislectic typo-ing fingers
> get in "teh" way. Sometimes a thought is buried in text under a
> completely different heading and I bypass the heading. It maybe that I
> need to learn how to use the archive more effectively.
>
> My idea would be to take something like K&W chargers and find all
> references to them in the archive, edit out the fluff and compile the
> remaining information into several coherent paragraphs (Specifications,
> operation, repair, settings, tricks of the trades/rules of thumb,
> etc.). I've done this a couple of time with Slashdot articles
> (recommended software utilities) and EVDL topics. It is a **joy ** to be
> able to have diversely spread out thoughts and emails coallesed into one
> file with all the i-DAN-ified fluff removed.
>
> Below is something I did awhile back on shipping. When anyone of our
> TEAA members or associates wants to ship a car, I could say to them
> look through the archive or I could hand them the list below. The list
> below is an impressive way of saying "we are here to help you" drive
> electric.
>
> In this list, there is a reference to finding a survey on highly rated
> companies, something that might have gone unnoticed or not found in a
> search and would be a topic in an online book such as "rolling
> backwards". There are details here that are common to them all that
> could be the basis for a topic such as insurance and a rare comment that
> might lead to asking for loading/unloading instructions from EVDL
> members. Here's an excerpt from below:
>
> "I also elected to go with their insurance ($119), so if they burn
> out the controller by applying forward
> power while rolling backwards it will be covered."
>
> An online magazine could use the above to create many an article. Just
> some thoughts.
>
> Peter
>
> shipping.txt:
>
> Compiled by Peter Eckhoff
> From EVDL on shipping 10/21/2003 to 7/23/2004
> June 2, 2005
>
>
> Lonnie Borntreger:
> I used TNT - http://www.tnt-inc.com/ - to move my ICE from Chicago to
> California. They're a little more expensive, but it was completely
> hassle free, with an on-time guarantee - and they have great customer
> service.
>
> Here is where I looked to find highly rated transporters in preparation
> for my move: http://www.howwerate.com/
>
> John Lussmyer:
> I used Kiwi Karriers out of Port Townsend, WA to ship a Sparrow from MI
> to WA.
> Of course I purposely told them that there was no hurry, and take as long
> as they wanted. Took a month or so, but I did get a good price.
>
> Rudy:
> Hello - I'm new to the list. In fact I just had my volkrabbit sent to me
> from CA to TX via DASautoshippers (the company ebay recommends)
> http://www.dasautoshippers.com . I've used them several times
> before and have always been happy with them. I'm loving the voltsrabbit
> too, by the way  . Good luck
>
> James Jarrett
> I used shipauto
> http://www.shipauto.com
>
> to ship my Henney from California to NC. There were a couple of false
> starts getting the car picked up (the mis-keyed the zip code and went to 
> the
> wrong place first time), but other than that it went smoothly. Only cost 
> me
> about $900.00 to ship coast to coast and I got it in 4 days.
>
> They do door to door shipping.
>
> Brad Waddell:
> I used Dependable Auto Shippers (DAS) 800-826-1083 - they did a great job,
> had tracking all the way so I always knew where my car was.
>
> Mark Hanson:
> I used intercitylines.com 1-800-221-3936 to ship two GE Elec-Tracs,
> attachments and associated paraphenalia from Roanoke VA to Inverness,
> California last year. Took them a couple weeks to pick up but their prices
> were reasonable.
>
> David Brandt compilation and may duplicate some of the messages herein:
> Mike Chancey:
> I used M & W Trucking, Inc out of Odessa MO. They moved my Forces from 
> New
> York to Kansas City for $650 each, and they were quick. Their phone 
> number
> is 816-230-7895 or mobile 417-850-8718.
>
> Derrick J Brashear:
> dependableautoshippers.com shipped my 84 Daytona conversion from the
> seller in Burbank to me in Pittsburgh; It took them less than a week from
> pickup to dropoff including 2 days delay on the dropoff because I was out
> of town.
>
> The seller's comment on the receipt when she gave it to the driver at the
> other end was amusing:
> "Electric car. Drive like golf cart."
>
>
> a.k. howard:
> Might want to check out Passport Transport, which is a a division of
> FedEx.
> www.passporttransport.com.
>
> Regards, A.K. Howard, Las Vegas NV.
>
>
> Tom Peterson:
> I have a flatbed (20ft), and I and my son in law have hauled cars and 
> trucks
> to be restored. This is not a commercal enterprize. Get with me at:
> [email protected]
>
> Mark A Klemosky:
> Reliable Carriers.
>
> Brad Waddell:
> I have used two carriers:
>
> http://a1-auto.com/ A-1 Auto Transport, INC 1-800-452-2880
>
> report: very inexpensive, but they damaged my wheel & tire and would not
> cover my replacement cost, but I used a VISA card and was able to dispute
> that amount, so I would use them again because it was so much less
> expensive.
>
> Dependable Auto Shippers (DAS) 800-826-1083 http://dasautoshippers.com/
>
> White glove treatment at a premium price, about double A1.
>
>
> Bruce Tucker:
> I have been trying to get an ev shipped from Florida to California since
> April. Based upon a low/reasonable bid in line with others, I made a
> reservation with A-1 Auto Transport (www.a1-auto.com). While the stories
> the told me were plausible (truck broke down), in the end they never did
> even come close to giving me a confirmed pick-up date. The worker the
> assigned my case to never returned calls (at one point confessing she 
> wasn't
> allowed outgoing calls) and her voice sounded like she had no life in her.
> I wonder if the increase in fuel prices is causing some of this backing 
> out
> of deals.
>
> I still had a few days left on my original 30 day quotes from other
> transporters, so I re-read this FAQ post, and some of the others about
> transporters used for ev's and started calling back a few. I tried 
> trusted
> auto, but only got voicemail. Wanting to talk directly with someone who
> answered the phone. I kept looking. I ended up with Dependable Auto
> Shippers (www.dasautoshippers.com) who were just about twice as expensive.
> On the other hand, they picked up the car in two days, and it will be here
> within 2 weeks. I should mention that one of the reasons it was more
> expensive is that they stated that whenever a car has been modified, they
> require the use of an enclosed transporter. I also elected to go with 
> their
> insurance ($119), so if they burn out the controller by applying forward
> power while rolling backwards it will be covered.
>
> So far so good,
> Bruce Tucker
>
> Ben White:
> You might try Blueline Carriers, 626-967-3020.
> They shipped my Honda Civic GX from LA
> to San Jose for $150. I don't think they have
> a web site, but the invoice (I still have it!) says
> they serve the states of CA and GA, among others.
>
>
>


> > David Roden wrote:
> >> On 31 Aug 2007 at 5:16, Peter Eckhoff wrote:
> >>
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 1 Sep 2007 at 10:03, michael wendell wrote:
> 
> > i agree that an ongoing EV wiki project could be very helpful and much
> > better than an archive for disseminating useful information.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

there is already a wiki for ev conversions. If you
want to expand on it, I am sure that it would be easy.
If you want to do a wiki for each brand, make, and
model of vehicle, again go ahead and expand on the
existing one. There is no need to create yet another
wiki to explore and say the same things when it is
easier to edit an existing one.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_vehicle_conversion




> --- Brandon Kruger <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I could host a mediawiki if it would be beneficial.
> > We could get a small
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 1 Sep 2007 at 19:14, Brandon Kruger wrote:
> 
> > I could host a mediawiki if it would be beneficial ...
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I wonder if Mailman has similar type of feature as the IRC chat channel
for postgres
There they have a user bot called rtfm_please and if anyone types
??topic it dumps the url of the section of the manual pertaining to
that. In our case we want the material itself to be dumped into the reply.

If we had a page that had a collection of regular info,perhaps we could
do something similar?

Perhaps some special tag to automagically put something in

<rtfm_please=Zilla>
The Zilla motor controller is made by cafe electric http://
blahblahblah
</rtfm_please>

or more importantly

<rtfm_please=Retactor>
Lee Harts Ascii art drawing
</rtfm_please>

Then anyone can respond to a question with something like:

You want the retactor circuit
??retactor

and it expands out into the message.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 2 Sep 2007 at 8:43, Jeff Shanab wrote:
> 
> > I wonder if Mailman has ... rtfm_please and if anyone types
> > ??topic it dumps the url of the section of the manual pertaining to that.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> David Delman wrote:
> >> Is there a magazine dedicated to home brew EVS? If not, why not!
> 
> The web has been the kiss of death for small magazines. Human nature
> ...


----------

